# MONSTER Jack Crevelle from the surf (PICS and VIDEO)



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

This morning I caught the biggest Jack Crevelle that I ever seen, another nice morning of fishing in company of my best friend, my son Martin. enjoy


MARTIN AND HIS FIRST











YOURS TRULY WITH A NICE ONE










MRTIN'S SECOND ONE































THE MONSTER, NEVER SEEN ONE THIS BIG, NOT EVEN IN MEXICO.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

What kind of rod are you using?


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

rainshadows with low rider guides, perfect for 2 to 4 oz lures


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I have a Tiralejo 9' with the lowriders and an 8000 Stradic spooled with #50 PP. It'll stop a big jack in his tracks.


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

*Jack Crevelle link to video*

video link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMi4tIH4w3A

enjoy


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

purty werk... those are MONSTERS!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I went ahead and merged your two threads so it would be easier for you to follow replies.

So my question is, do you eat those things?


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

No I dont, I keep them (the small ones) for shark and tarpon bait.


----------



## rhodyman (Oct 31, 2008)

*Having caught a jack in that general range...*

all I can say is HOLY CRAPOLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  One of those in a lifetime is enough, much less several in one day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those fish are like hooking onto an 18-wheeler at full speed. Way to go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Airnuts--Nice work!

Email me your name, hometown, estimated length and weight of that last big jack, general area you caught it at, and what lure that was and I'll use it in my big fish photo of the week feature at my newspaper website and also the P&S forum a plug.

[email protected]


----------



## snook hunter (Dec 7, 2008)

Airnuts,
Great photos and awesome JACKS. I wanted to get out their today and assumed the conditions were right, but just never made it. You have motivated me now - thx for the post


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

That qualifies as a work out!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Beautiful Jacks! Must have been a work out!

What is the model # on those rainshadows, I'm looking for a plugging rod for 2-4 oz to build this winter

[email protected]


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

wow. id say a workout..congrats!


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Awesome Awesome Awesome....And nothings better than having your son involved with you. Kudos pops. My son and I fish from time to time but never monsters like these. LOL


Emanuel as far as eating Jacks, my buddy was told to filet and soak in milk. He did that, fried them, and secretly fed them to his dad, who had dad always told him they were horrible fish to eat. Well lets just say they both eat Jacks now and love it. Hahahaha


----------



## hklbery (Mar 17, 2007)

Those are hard fighting fish when they are small ... wow, what a fight! Great report and video


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

got em on a short rod, but would be sick plugging for em off the beach liketaht


----------



## malibuminix (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi.Awesome job guys.Where in Ft Lauderdale did you guys fished?


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Awesome. I bet your son had a lot of fun.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Pound for Pound*

The hardest fighting fish I've ever caught from shore;That was probily a workout.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Xcellent!!!!!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I caught one that went about 35 inches a few years back. That thing was the hardest fighting fish I've ever caught in my life. They are true brutes.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Mook, you look like Mr. Bean in that photo.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh jeeze, you're not the first to say that. 

I gotta stop posting so many photos. LOL


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Well done Eddie -both for the fish and for keeping your fishing buddy out there with you. Martin has certainly grown a lot since I last saw him; a couple of years ago when I was down shark fishing with Noel.

Do you figure this Jack bite will continue for another month or so?


----------

